# does anyone make



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

a kit to install a double din radio into our tt 
i saw a grey alms edition with red interior at waterfest with a double din 
kit looked clean as hell if it was custom, 
but looked like it was bought from somewere


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/339885-Retrofitting-an-RNS-E-in-an-MKI-TT.

Search mk1 TT RNSE or RNS-E, there is this double din conversion kit somewhere. IIRC it was REALLY expensive for a piece of plastic. The RNS-E system is the OEM Audi Nav of our generation cars.

In that thread he links to this old AW thread (for those of you who are lazy): http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=1954839


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I found one recently on a website from Europe but can't remember where it was. It looked better than that kit does too.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Found it.

http://pogea-racing.com/shop/produc...ucts_id=148&osCsid=g5sk4d0kr763gulpfjp85r82m1


Pricey. I say build it yourself or have one made for you by a good car audio shop.

Eventually I will go this route but with a Pioneer Z130BT.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, the Pogea is pricey & I hear the fitment isn't perfect. There's a guy on Audizine that is making them. Not sure if he's selling them. Personally, I'd build a small tablet into the unit.


----------

